# 1st Night Under NEW LA RATES grossed $176 in 7 hrs



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

I started at 9 pm and finished at 4 am. Got 1 or 2 small surges. $25 per hour gross.

Made 15 trips.

Drove 150 miles.

In addition I had 2 $12 trips with sidecar


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Not bad...congrats on your success
on a monday in ATL, I did about 5 trips
and my fares total $162, I had one trip where I made $86


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

focusm an said:


> Not bad...congrats on your success
> on a monday in ATL, I did about 5 trips
> and my fares total $162, I had one trip where I made $86


My biggest was $22


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Gross is fares or after commission?


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Gross is fares or after commission?


ADD patient?


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Add what? Im asking is your figure of $25 an hour - $176 for 7 hours, is that total fares or after ubers cut?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

15 Trips, 12 hours, $208.00 gross, 306 miles.

Not a good day. I will give it my best this weekend to run the "new" numbers.

After Ubers 20%, plus gas expense of $46.00 my pre tax hourly wage = $10.03/hour.

I accepted then cancelled 7 rides because they were more than 12 minutes away. a new record.

plus wear and tear.... on me!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> 15 Trips, 12 hours, $208.00 gross, 306 miles.
> 
> Not a good day. I will give it my best this weekend to run the "new" numbers.
> 
> ...


Sorry LAuberX! 
You forgot to account for state as well as federal taxes.
I suspect that's prolly right on the dot what Uber feels its UberX *Partners* should be making... sub minimum wage!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> plus wear and tear.... on me!


Even factoring a somewhat low .10 per mile car depreciation/wear, the hourly drops to around 6.50.
Wear and tear on the driver...that could be $1 a mile +.
Taxes are not a likely problem since you should be able to deduct .56 per total mile + car washes, water etc. You'll probably have a tax loss:
208 gross - 15 - 20% = 154.40 net proceeds from uber.
306 miles x .56 = 171.36 tax expense based on irs standard rate
= $16.96 Taxable Loss
Taxes aren't the problem. Making any money or enough to cover the time and risks involved is more of the concern.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Even factoring a somewhat low .10 per mile car depreciation/wear, the hourly drops to around 6.50.
> Wear and tear on the driver...that could be $1 a mile +.
> Taxes are not a likely problem since you should be able to deduct .56 per total mile + car washes, water etc. You'll probably have a tax loss.


If a driver has any income after expenses, he will still have to pony up the ~15% of that income in self-employment tax aka your Social Security contribution. I agree there wouldn't be much of an actual income tax hit after you take your standard deductions...driver might actually get a few hundred dollars in credit from Earned Income Tax Credit. EITC IS FOR THE WORKING POOR!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> If a driver has any income after expenses, he will still have to pony up the ~15% of that income in self-employment tax aka your Social Security contribution. I agree there wouldn't be much of an actual income tax hit after you take your standard deductions...driver might actually get a few hundred dollars in credit from Earned Income Tax Credit. EITC IS FOR THE WORKING POOR!


True. The problem is with fares under $1.40 in almost all markets, it will be very hard to generate any taxable income. $1.40 - 20% to uber = 1.12 / 2 ( 1 dead mile per paid mile) = .56 irs rate. Exceeding $1.40 gross fare per paid mile is about the threshold to generate any taxable or self employment income.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

I drove half day yesterday and then gave up and went home, bs super short rides, people saying, sorry it's a short ride but I'd rather uber than walk... Of course, for 4$ They don't have to move their legs, but rather make the driver spend 5 min to get to them just to drive a few blocks


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Started educating people I know so they are more aware. They like to post their codes so they get free rides


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

You Go UberGirl!


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

ubearx said:


> I started at 9 pm and finished at 4 am. Got 1 or 2 small surges. $25 per hour gross.
> 
> Made 15 trips.
> 
> ...


Which market?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> I drove half day yesterday and then gave up and went home, bs super short rides, people saying, sorry it's a short ride but I'd rather uber than walk... Of course, for 4$ They don't have to move their legs, but rather make the driver spend 5 min to get to them just to drive a few blocks


This is were the base fare suppose to come to the rescue.
But of course they had to cut it by 50%


----------



## pepelemoko (Jul 15, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> 15 Trips, 12 hours, $208.00 gross, 306 miles.
> 
> Not a good day. I will give it my best this weekend to run the "new" numbers.
> 
> ...


Ah at last, an honest member. Thank you.


----------



## pepelemoko (Jul 15, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> I drove half day yesterday and then gave up and went home, bs super short rides, people saying, sorry it's a short ride but I'd rather uber than walk... Of course, for 4$ They don't have to move their legs, but rather make the driver spend 5 min to get to them just to drive a few blocks


This is a serious f'ing problem, especially after the cut. I had the same experience the other day and had to just pack it in, I was so demoralized. Then I ran across an interview online with JK and wanted to just punch the screen.


----------



## UXSD (Jul 16, 2014)

pepelemoko said:


> This is a serious f'ing problem, especially after the cut. I had the same experience the other day and had to just pack it in, I was so demoralized. Then I ran across an interview online with JK and wanted to just punch the screen.


Who is JK?

But yes, this is turning into an issue for me as well.


----------



## pepelemoko (Jul 15, 2014)

UXSD said:


> Who is JK?
> 
> But yes, this is turning into an issue for me as well.


hahaha I meant TK - I was tired...


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

did anybody get the emails of uber begging people to go to Santa Monica and begging people to go to the Emmys and they're making people sign a new disclosure form before you can go on the app so beware of to the existing rules they already have in place to the existing rules they already,have in place.


----------



## pepelemoko (Jul 15, 2014)

David Madrid said:


> did anybody get the emails of uber begging people to go to Santa Monica and begging people to go to the Emmys and they're making people sign a new disclosure form before you can go on the app so beware of to the existing rules they already have in place to the existing rules they already,have in place.


I get emails as a rider and a driver, but haven't seen anything like what you're describing.


----------



## Pandaboy (Sep 10, 2014)

ubearx said:


> I started at 9 pm and finished at 4 am. Got 1 or 2 small surges. $25 per hour gross.
> 
> Made 15 trips.
> 
> ...


----------

